# Drop Bars



## gb155 (19 Mar 2011)

My new frame arrives today, I was sure I had a set of drops......I DONT :-(

So anyone selling some ? I'd love a set of really shallow ones


----------



## JonnyBlade (20 Mar 2011)

gb155 said:


> My new frame arrives today, I was sure I had a set of drops......I DONT :-(
> 
> So anyone selling some ? I'd love a set of really shallow ones




I've got a set but they are 26mil and not the standard 25.4 so obviously will affect the stem?


----------



## andyhunter (20 Mar 2011)

i have carbon fsa ones and stem looking rid of still


----------



## Bayerd (20 Mar 2011)

gb155 said:


> My new frame arrives today, I was sure I had a set of drops......I DONT :-(
> 
> So anyone selling some ? I'd love a set of really shallow ones



Sorry, I don't.

But, I did enjoy the article in Cycling Active


----------



## gb155 (22 Mar 2011)

Bayerd said:


> Sorry, I don't.
> 
> *But, I did enjoy the article in Cycling Active*



Bonus


----------



## gb155 (22 Mar 2011)

andyhunter said:


> i have carbon fsa ones and stem looking rid of still



I found the ones I didnt think I had LOL

However

How much ?


----------



## andyhunter (22 Mar 2011)

gb155 said:


> I found the ones I didnt think I had LOL
> 
> However
> 
> How much ?



for individual or both items together ?


----------



## gb155 (23 Mar 2011)

andyhunter said:


> for individual or both items together ?



both


----------



## ShannonBall (29 Mar 2011)

I have a 3TTT quill stem (120mm) and bars, which are much like Cinelli Giro D'Italia, with grooves.


----------



## gb155 (3 Apr 2011)

Stop teasing me and post some prices


----------

